# Lots of XD and XDM Questions!



## sypher250

Hey guys, I'm new here, I am looking to buy a pistol in about 2 months when I turn 21. After doing a lot of research and holding a few I think I'm going to get the Springfield XD Tactical 5", probably either in .40 or 9mm. Then I saw the new XDM, and basically it just created a lot of questions for me. I email springfield armory about these questions, but never got a response. So here they are, and sorry if they sound a little newbish, I am still fairly new the handgun scene.

1.) Do they make a 5" barrel version of the XDM?
2.) Is the barrel in the XDM of higher quality than the barrel in the regular XD, or are they the same??
3.) Is the XDM a single action or double action?
4.) Is it possible to get the XD Tactical 5" with single action?
5.) Does the XDM come in a 9mm version?

Thanks ahead of time guys!


----------



## Todd

sypher250 said:


> 1.) Do they make a 5" barrel version of the XDM?
> 2.) Is the barrel in the XDM of higher quality than the barrel in the regular XD, or are they the same??
> 3.) Is the XDM a single action or double action?
> 4.) Is it possible to get the XD Tactical 5" with single action?
> 5.) Does the XDM come in a 9mm version?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time guys!


1) Doesn't appear so.
2)Higher quality.
3) BATF classifies *all *XD pistols as Single Action, if I remember correctly. 
4) The XD's trigger is what it is. No different versions are available. 
5) Looks like only .40 at this time.


----------



## NDB_MN

There's only 1 'model' of XDm out. 4.5" barrel (match grade), Single Action, .40 S&W (16 rounds)

The regular XD 5" Tactical is available in 9mm, .40, and .45 - like the XDm it's considered single action. The slide fully cocks the gun, and the trigger releases.

XDM is only in .40 right now, SA says they may release a 9mm or .45 next year, but no date on when.

I have heard folks say the XDm has a smoother trigger out of the box than the XD 5" Tacticals. I've seen range reports with both XDm's and XD Tacticals getting similar groups - it's not like the XDm is amazingly more accurate, but it 'should' be more accurate out of the box. The extra price tag is really paying for that extra 4 rounds of .40 capacity and a match grade barrel. The gun's updated ergonomics are ok, I've heard some that love em, some that hate em.


----------



## Willy D

Here is my take on the XDM versus the XD...I have 2 XD's...a 9mm and a .45...I love both of the guns...The way they fit my hand is great, with the grip that was on the XDM it felt about the same as my XD but I was not able to trade out the grips and try all three..To me (for my fit) this feature is not something I would strive to get....On my regular XD's it feels like there is more travel to get to the point of resistance of the trigger and then it clicks with a nice release..The XDM seems to be a more precise feel to the click and the click feels more precise...Now this is just me dry firing the gun not actually shooting it...I am not sure what the difference in barrels is and what it does to the gun (more accuracy, more velocity, more longevity?)...

From what I understand you can get a trigger kit and drop it in for about $50.00 and improve the regular XD or send it to SA for about $150.00 and have them do a trigger job....I can get a 4" XD40 around here for about $500
At the gun shop I shoot at, they are selling the XDM for $799.00....To me it is not even close to worth it to change over...I am happy with the standard XD...


----------



## sypher250

*ok*

Alright thanks for the input guys. I went into a store to day and was very pleased to see four separate magazines with an XDM on the cover and a large article about it. So I sat down and read every single one of them, and I got to say I think I'm now leaning towards the XDM. One of the magazines said that they did a test of people using the XD and the XDM, same cal n barrel lengths, but the new barrel is so much better that on average the people shot *20% more accurately* at 25 yards than they did using the regular XD! 20% is a lot, and although that might not be a very scientific test, it was using a lot more than one person to average it out, so its a decent test. Also all the magazines said they felt that the new trigger in the XDM was much nicer than the regular XD. I know for me its going to probably be about 100 bucks more to get the XDM over the XD, so I think im going with the XDM. Also two of the magazines said that even though they only offer it in a .40 cal, you wont mind, because the ergonomics and whole gun is so much better that the kick feels closer to a 9mm anyway.


----------



## JeffWard

Be careful... Gun mags write articles on the guns of their PAYING advertisers... Very rarely will you read an article about how badly a gun sucks...

That said, I feel the XDM is a great gun.

I does have a match grade barrel, which may be a BIT better, but both guns will outshoot ANY human off-hand.

I does have a shorter more refined trigger, but my Tactical has a SA Custom Shop trigger in it. The Custom Shop trigger is 10 times better than the standard XD, an 9.5 times better than the XDM...

It has interchangable back straps. Nice, but the standard XD grip is fine for me. The backstraps only make the grip a "little smaller", and a "lot smaller" than the XD. So no help for me. I'd like it larger if anything.

The rest is cosmetics.

The trigger is NOT $175 better (cost of a custom job), and the barrel is NOT 20% more accurate... Marketing hype. My standard barrel XD45 Tactical (5") shoots 1" groups at 15M off a rest... None of the tests I've seen on the XDM will do that with the 4.5" "match grade" barrel in 40 Cal.

My 3 cents...

JW


----------



## sypher250

*good points*

Thanks Jeff! Those were all really good points, and I've had a hard time finding any thing at all on the 5" tactical version so i was glad to here it works well. Definentally just gave me enough information to be happy with my decision on the XD Tactical 5". Thanks!


----------



## Fitboss

*SO Sypher,

Did you get the tact 5" or the XDM? i would like to get an XDm9 if they made them primarily just cuz its cheaper to shoot. would be cool too if it also had 4 more rounds then a standard XD like the 40.

todd*


----------



## Vanguard1987

*XDM vs. XD*

My problem with the XDM is the caliber. If you want to shoot a lot and not be in the poor-house, it seems like 9mm is the way to go. I don't want to talk about stopping power here, just economics. Accurately placed shots are going to stop bad guys or zombies or whatever is coming, I don't care what caliber it is.

I also think the XDM is a big gun. I have no experience (yet) with concealed carry but I'm thinking of that giant gun sticking in my belt and making me miserable all day. The XD compact seems like a fun gun to use in practice but also easier and more comfortable to carry.

I love the look and feel of the XDM and the term "match grade barrell" does have it's intrigue. I can't wait until next year, or whenever, to purchase my first handgun so I'm thinking XD now and maybe an XDM 9mm compact at some point in the future.

Y'know something ironic is that all the Springfield XD and XDM guns have a bunch of safety features and indicators, but you're still dealing with a cocked and locked gun. Don't practice your draw enough and I see a guy shooting himself real easy under real world conditions. Correct me if I'm wrong on that. I can't see the point of going with an empty chamber but there is a level of danger in going cocked and locked with passive grip and trigger safeties. This is the stuff I'm considering as I get closer to a XD or XDM purchase. I welcome anyone's thoughts.


----------



## Concealed45_1911

It would be very difficult to accidently fire and xd. You mut have a firm grip and your finger on the trigger, then you've got a long trigger pull before it can fire. If anyone accidently does all that when they have no intent to fire they should not own guns. Even if you watched too many westerns and yanked it out of your low slung fast draw holster by the trigger it would not fire because you wouldn't have a propper grip on the grip safety.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Concealed45_1911 said:


> It would be very difficult to accidently fire and xd. You mut have a firm grip and your finger on the trigger, then you've got a long trigger pull before it can fire. If anyone accidently does all that when they have no intent to fire they should not own guns. Even if you watched too many westerns and yanked it out of your low slung fast draw holster by the trigger it would not fire because you wouldn't have a propper grip on the grip safety.


Exactly my thoughts.

As far as the XDm is concerned, I feel as though they would sell more if they offered 9mm or .45 calibers, but that's soon to come. Although I believe that to be true, I would much prefer to send off my XD9 Service to get professional work done on it way before I go and purchase an XDm. The cost difference between the regular XD and the XDm doesn't seem to be worth it in my opinion. Even if I didn't already have my XD service, I would still probably purchase a regular XD and have springfield do work on it before I would purchase an XDm. Just my .02 :smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham

As long as you observe Rule Three, all modern guns are perfectly safe. Well, except the Ruger SR9. :mrgreen:

Don't want to shoot yourself on the draw? Then keep your booger hook off the bang switch until your sights are on target.


----------



## Vanguard1987

*Okay, it's safe*

Okay guys, that's what I wanted to hear. I want a low maintenance, easy to use gun that is as accurate. I can work on marksmanship as long as the weakness is in my ability and not the gun. But while I'm reading about all this I just wanted some confirmation that the bang switch isn't going to get tripped and shoot off my baby-maker while I'm pulling this cocked gun out of my c.c. location. You guys have been very helpful and I appreciate the input.


----------

